# Awning fitting party at Peterborough show??



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
We are hopefully going to have our new shiny Carefree awning delivered to the Peterborough show, so.... 
My question is.... 
If I bring along some step ladders and various tools is anyone willing to give us a hand to fit the awning onto the RV whilst we are on site?
We can provide refreshments to any helpers and then we can all sit under our nice new awning :lol: :lol: :lol: 
If this sounds like your idea of fun please let me know......

Many thanks in advance

Keith


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes as long as it's not raining, snowing, blowing a gale, sub-zero temperatures, and I can take lots of hopefully embarrassing pictures.

Dave


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

If this sounds like your idea of fun please let me know......

REALLY wish I was going cos this is right up my street! I've stripped and rebuilt my own after a friendly afternoon gale ripped it apart and I can tell you that with 3 to 4 people and a bit of care you'll have no problems, it's a doddle.
Promise, if we do decide to go (to be honest we're not really rally/show people  ) I'll definately look you up.
Good Luck (not that I think you'll need it  )


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I can bring my big hammer & saw :lol: we intend to use that weekend to try out our new Fiamma privacy room [not been warm enough for me to get out & try it yet] . . . photographs of fingers trapped in awnings will vie to be displayed on this website soon after the rally :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

LOL @ Vic
Thanks mate although I dont relish the thought of a saw being used :lol: 
Thanks also to Dave and I hope this will be enough of a tempter to make you decide to come over Zaskar.....
After we have our awning up we can start on Vics privacy room, anyone else got some little jobs need doing? We could start up a Bob-a-Job with proceeds going to MHF funds maybe :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Keep the offers coming in guys, you know you will not have so much fun if you don't participate :wink: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kands

That sounds great fun, I'll bring my angle grinder, welder and chain saw - always wanted to attack someone elses RV with a chain saw - count me in!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi kands I have a half shaft oil seal that needs replacing, any volunteers? more than willing to donate a fiver to mhf. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

8O I have an exhaust that requires taking off the Newmar and re-surfacing and putting back on nice and tight. :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Shall I bring plenty of plasters and a bottle of antiseptic oh and the swear box :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jacquie
Just bring a bottle and WE will get plastered :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Whats a swear box :roll: :roll: 

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Keith
Don't know if we will be there, it's hard to plan ahead at the moment but if we are you can count me in.. 
I love being let loose with the Makita drill.. :lol: :lol: and I might need a help with a sat dish :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

So what jobs have we got now then??? 
1 awning, 1 privacy room, 1 half shaft oil seal and a sat dish....
Helper wise we have hammers, saws, chainsaws, welding kit, angle grinder (anyone got a monkey??? :lol: :lol: oh no sorry thats an organ isn't it?? :lol: :lol: ).
Refreshment wise we have beer and wine and munchies provided by us and a bottle?? from Jacquie :lol: :lol: 
We will need to carry out a risk assessment before work starts, yep that looks fine, people could get hurt (pulled stomach muscles from laughing would be the predominant injury), so now that's done lets PARTY 8) 8) 8) .....................................

Keith


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*awning*

hi all,
be glad to offer my hands, don`t forget the sika flex and stud/electric finder . [ don`t let me lose with a drill i`m good at finding water  i drilled through my own water tank trying to install external ariel point :roll:

after the show we will be shipping out to france for 8 weeks the cold weather is getting us down-fulltiming was ment to be fun 

see you all at the show
tramp :!:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2006)

hi keith....are there any vacancies for an apprentice or clark of works?
as you know i have awning issues myself and would love to help and gleam experience.my cv is impressive i have a nvq in bottle opening ect i come complete with own step lader  sue is also impressive as never spills any wine and can hold the ladders what do you think?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
No apprentices needed mate, only fully qualified team on this one, and we don't need a clerk of works, coz there ain't much work going on :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I have my suspicions that you want to leg it with my new awning :lol: :lol: so I am having a tracker fitted to it lol......
You are more than welcome to come along mate, the more the merrier....

Keith


----------



## phoenix (May 9, 2005)

We'll be there - hubby is a bit of a handyman  

(He's out tonight, so doesn't yet know I'm volunteering his services!!)

Lyn (and Malcolm)


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Just sorry i'm going to miss this party Keith... keep the video camera running.

Don't forget the spirit level ...needs to be high :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kands

I'll keep my eye out for a monkey, could come in useful for the climbing jobs. If I can't manage one, Hymmi will have the parrot - will that do instead?


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kands said:


> We will need to carry out a risk assessment before work starts


Funny you should say, did I mention that one of my 'hats' at work is H&S advisor ? I'm afraid so... 
A permit to work will be required as we will have: 
1) "Working at heights".. RV roofs are over 2mt 
2) "Hot work" .. angle grinder and welding plant. 
3) "Slips trips and falls" .. from imbibing alcohol 
4) "Repetitive Strain Injury" .. elbow bending 
5) "Confined spaces" .. under Olleys RV 
6) "Manual handling" .. lifting the awning
7) "Restricted Access" .. control the crowds of onlookers

I'm sure I'll think of more .. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jim,

No doubt you'll have firm views on this, then:

The elf and safety racket
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opinion/main.jhtml?xml=/opinion/2006/02/16/do1601.xml

I remember being at a French campsite when a firework display and entertainment was laid on. Let's just say there is no way that would happen in Blighty. My God it was exciting.

After a disastrous implementation of ISO9001 at work led by quality consultants, our subsequent H&S regime initiative was pretty good, I have to say, because its premise was that you did no more than the legal minimum coupled with WHAT MADE SENSE FOR THE BUSINESS. After ISO9001, this was refreshing.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Surely Boris couldn't have written that piece - it seems almost logical!

Talking about French firework displays (or should it be fireworks fights?) - we've experienced several Spanish ones and know exactly where you're coming from, make their bullfights look decidedly tame.

I'll tell my daughter to put the grandkids in front of that Japanese programme, sounds right up their street.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

hi keith ....as if id rob your awning..for one it's not big enough two it would be second hand and three of the back of a lorry an 4 i've not got a buyer for it...yet


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

needed left hand drive cherry picker plus yellow transformer to convert from 110 volts


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Keith

With this group might I suggest you contact The Grimsby Paramedic to ensure he is going to be available. Say hello to Sharon for us

Rubberlegs Stew


----------



## 97932 (Mar 2, 2006)

just booked sounds like a party in the making. I'll help the wife says i'm good at watching =D> we'll be bringing our two cats good in small places


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Right then... Firstly thanks to all you brave souls who have volunteered to help and secondly thanks in advance to all that haven't and will when they see how much fun is being had. Anyone got some stuff for Olley's leaking shaft 8O 8O 8O ?

I hope that Shane will be in attendance, we may need a paramedic!!!! I will if this gets done I think....

I am really looking forward to this, it sounds like it will be a blast.

Thanks again all

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> . Anyone got some stuff for Olley's leaking shaft 8O 8O 8O ?
> 
> Keith


I'll bring me "Marigolds" and a couple of elastic bands :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Linda...... Never mind the marigolds, DO NOT FORGET MY AWNING.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

kands said:


> Hi Linda...... Never mind the marigolds, DO NOT FORGET MY AWNING.... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Keith


Awning???????? :?: :?:

What awning 8O 8O 8O

Blimey, I saw one of those.......now where did I put it???

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Count me in, I will help so I can learn what to do (or not) for when I install mine. I am buying it at the show :roll:


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

Thank goodness gromett bumped this thread as I was away when kands started it. I am now looking forward even more to Peterborough :lol:

May I reserve the next pitch so I can sit and watch from under my awning which I can now use thanks to all the advice I got from here.

I could help by signalling tea breaks and so on with my alarm which I can now use ditto, ditto :wink:


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I may not get to Peterborough but if I do ....

My friend Ed can supply safety glasses at cost










Sharon can always call on the MHF link to the t'internet!


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Sorry cannot make Peterborough - but you guys sound as tho you have it all well sorted. What a community eh?

I reckon you all should wear inflatable costumes with huge feet (Its a Knockout Style) now who wants to play their joker whilst chainsawing the awning on?!?


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi all
Just got back from a fantastic weekend at the Peterborough show and we did manage to get the new awning fitted thanks to a lot of help from some of you wonderful people.
I will not name you individually because you know who you are and i am sure that some of the photographers will be posting pictures so you can all enjoy the entertainment..........
Once again, a big thanks to all that assisted, it really was appreciated because we could not thave managed without you.
We unfortunately did not manage to get over to the MHF tent to meet people because as usual, as soon as we arrived on site, the RV filled very quickly with people and they are not early to bed guys :lol: :lol: :lol: Some (who will remain nameless), returned later when we were in PJ's and ready to climb into bed, and stayed untill the small hours :lol: :lol:
We love to see all you guys, you really help to make our time away so much more enjoyable, but we seem to have won a cup so whoever left it for me to wash up..... it is done now and ready for collection.

Hope to see you all soon again and once more Thanks.

Keith & Sharon


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Glad you had a good time Keith and got the awning done .. I'm curious about the 'snag' that was posted with the pic .. 8O 

Hope to meet up with you all in the near future .. 

Take care 

Jim n Jan


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

so thats were it went.....one missing out of poundland set!!! it was very educational and all monies went on linda's stall what a lovey couple they are those that i met were very helpful with regards to a few problems with water furnace we took the two smallest kids with us and they soon made friends with mathew and jacob. we were unable to attend the gazebo as kids were in bed
dave & sue


----------

